# New Photographer Profile - Wayne Simpson



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/new-photographer-profile-wayne-simpson/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/new-photographer-profile-wayne-simpson/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Introducing Wayne Simpson

</strong>After a long hiatus, we are continuing our photographer profiles here at Canon Rumors. They’ve been popular and very well received in the past, don’t ask me why I stopped doing them. These will be coming at a more regular pace from here on in.</p>
<p>It’s always great to meet working photographers and help give them some exposure. We talk lots about a gear, which is a lot of fun. However, it’s good to see what people are doing with the stuff.</p>
<p>Wayne is a working wedding and nature photographer based in Calgary, Alberta presently. He’ll be moving to Ontario, Canada in the coming months, my neck of the woods as a matter of fact. Please check out his profile and some of his work.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/photographer-profiles/profile-wayne-simpson/" target="_blank">Read the Wayne Simpson Profile</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 17, 2012)

I passed his bio onto a photo friend in Banff and she said she knew exactly where he was standing for one of his shots! Great work.


----------

